# Anyone have a Grizzly 45 clone mill?



## GaryK (Jan 12, 2013)

Anyone have any experience with a Grizzly Rong Fu 45 clone mill?

I am seriously looking at their new G0755 model mill.

The things I like about it over the PM45 are the Cast iron Base. Scraped ways (Vert. and Horiz.) Motor for Head elevation, 2HP motor and it comes with a X axis power feed included.

The PM 45 does have a coolant system (Something I'll never use) and a DRO in the quill.

Other than that they are the same except for the price. The Grizzly is cheaper when you include the X axis power feed on the PM45.

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## jmarkwolf (Jan 12, 2013)

I don't have a "45" but I've been looking at the same Grizzly G0755 as you.

The thing I've been reading about the "45" and clones is that the gearbox oil is frequently contaminated with casting sand and other debris, which leads to early spindle bearing failures.

If you get one, be sure to flush the gearbox thoroughly at the very least, and possibly consider dismantling the head and clean prior to use.


----------



## GaryK (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm going to pass on this mill. They won't even have one until June.


----------

